# Guess what this was?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 26, 2016)

Bet you can't guess, but it sure made a sweet knife! nearly 10" long, 1 - 1/4" tall and 1/4" thick....with G10 handles and pressed nickel rivets and brass tube for the lanyard...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 26, 2016)

oh...that is an eye on the blade for One Eyed Jack knives...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 26, 2016)

Very nice looking knife Pappy. Was it a saw blade ?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 26, 2016)

nope but thanks for the nice words...you ain't gonna guess this one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice...a leaf spring?


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2016)

Planer blade? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 26, 2016)

nope nope


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Road Sign?


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2016)

Used sauce pan?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2016)

A cleaver?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 26, 2016)

LOL I KNEW YOU GUYS WOULD NOT GUESS IT

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 26, 2016)

No way! Talk about repurposing! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2016)

I'll be damned, nice job Pappy! Tony


----------



## MKTacop (Oct 27, 2016)

Beautiful knife! Phenomenal job of repurposing!


----------

